# Starting in saltwater with no experience/knowledge!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello again guys, my dad is changing his 20 gallon long freshwater tank into saltwater, since we are both new to saltwater we are going to do some damsel fish(I heard they are the easiest saltwater fish to care for) and maybe a clown fish. First what equipment do I need, is a protein skimmer required? Also, can we put salt in the water already in the tank or do we need to use completely new water? Lastly for the substrate does it have to be crushed coral or what else can it be(BTW we don't want sand) maybe gravel?

Thanks in advance, I'll get pictures posted when I get things started.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

How many pounds of live rock should I use, would 25 pounds be good for a 20 gallon, also is this a good deal, its meant for a 30 and I have a 20 so it wont bee under filtered, I just read that wet dry filters are good for SW aquariums.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3587+18381&pcatid=18381&r=487


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Can someone help please, my dad only has a few more days to decide before he either does salt or puts the tank in storage.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

You shouldn't rush into it. That is not the way to do it.  Read on websites, books, whatever you can to learn about sw tank care.

Do you plan on fish only with live rock (FOWLR) or a reef? If you want a reef, you need to use ro/di water and not tap water. FOWLR might be ok with tap. I would empty the tank and start fresh with new water. Tap water contains phosphates, nitrates, and metals that you don't want in a saltwater tank. Excess phosphates can cause algae issues.

You want a substrate that will increase pH and hardness. Crushed coral tends to trap detritus and nitrates, so that isn't a good substrate. There are some larger grain sands out there made of aragonite. Look to see what you can find. Maybe they will be something you like.

I don't think a protein skimmer is required on a 20g tank. But you'll want to be more diligent with water changes. A protein skimmer will make things easier for ya.

Damsels aren't the nicest fish. They can be terrors, so I would skip them.

As far as live rock goes, 1.5-2lbs/gallon is recommended. I'd probably have atleast 1lb/gallon minimum. Live rock is your filter. You really don't have to have another filter. You will want some powerheads for water movement. Koralias are nice and popular. The nano size might work for a 20g.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok southern belle, my dad really wants damsels and there would be only some damsels and the live rock, I read that live rock needs high lighting requirements though?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think live rock alone needs high lighting. Just corals.

Damsels are very territorial. 1 per tank is probably all you should have. It might harrass a Clownfish as well, in that small of a tank, but you could get lucky and they be ok together. 2 fish is probably the max for a 20g.

Hopefully someone else will have some input on the stocking.


----------



## Alexis (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with SouthernBelle. It is a good idea to empty the tank completely and wash it out. I like to use a little bit of bleach to disinfect the bad bacteria and stuff, but that's just me. Keep in mind that if you do use bleach to disinfect it.....RINSE IT OUT REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY GOOD.....REALLY!!! What ever you use for substrate make sure it's not to be meant for FW aquariums. Some FW substrates can't handle the salt and will get corroded (spell check), damaged, will fall apaert or worse. So make sure you find out if the substrate can handle salt. I prefer to use something that is meant for SW aquariums like crushed coral or white sand. Clowns are pretty hardy too. Those are good beginer fish as well and because they are hardy, they can also be good for the cycle of your aquarium.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I would buy live rock thats already cured and live sand, that will get your tank started much faster. 
Damsels are a TERROR, and they don't stay small and cute like your dad has probably seen them, they can get 5 inches or bigger. The only nice damsel are the green chromis.
Live rock doesn't need high lighting, corals do.
Sounds like you want a FOWLR so all your going to have is live rock (25-30lbs. should be fine), snails, shrimp, anemones, and fish. 
Clownfish are a good starter but i would only do one and it should be a Tank raised occelaris 
You don't necessarily need to protein skimmer, but it wouldn't hurt
I would stick to the R/O water for any saltwater tank or you will probably have algae problems and no don't use you freshwater and just add salt.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok thanks guys, Me and my dad are going to use crushed coral, 25 pounds of live rock, 1 or 2 occelaris clown fish. Also if we were to put in some carpet anemones do those need special lighting?
(We have plenty of instant ocean and access to R/O water) Lastly what should we use to to keep the dissolved oxygen high or will live rock do this?

Edit: Yes tallonebball it will be a FOWLR


----------



## temptresskitty (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been told that Princess Damsels are one of the lest aggressive. If that helps any.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

From the info I have found on carpet anemones, they will get huge (feet long) and are hard to keep. I would steer clear of those, especially in a 20g tank. Your Clownfish doesn't need an anemone to be happy, just FYI.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Carpets are a no go in this size tank. Use Aragonite sand vs crushed coral and only 1" depth.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Is aragonite sand the same as live sand?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, yes and no. Live sand is said to contain bacteria (basically claims to be cycled sand), but it is usually aragonite. You can buy dry aragonite as well and it is cheaper. I'd skip the live sand in a bag....its a waste of money. 

If you aren't a fan of tiny sand, you can get larger grain aragonite. See what the fish/pet stores in your area carry.


----------



## connor123 (Mar 22, 2010)

if you set up your tank leave it for a few weeks to cycle then you could get some clean up crew like snails , crabs and shrimps i would skip the damsels because they get teratorial and bully your other fish  good luck with your tank mate ?


----------

